# Matt Hamill on Quinton Jackson - He would be a challenging opponent for me.



## martialtalkfan (May 21, 2008)

http://mmayou.com/news-and-exclusiv...son-he-would-be-a-challenging-opponent-for-me


----------



## Odin (May 27, 2008)

I think there are quite a few people that would be a challenge for Matt Himal, he's hardly top ten.


----------



## martialtalkfan (May 27, 2008)

Odin said:


> I think there are quite a few people that would be a challenge for Matt Himal, he's hardly top ten.



I agree. I would like to see him fight Tito next.


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 27, 2008)

martialtalkfan said:


> I agree. I would like to see him fight Tito next.


 
Except that Tito is out as far as the UFC goes and Hamill is still under contract.


----------



## terryl965 (May 27, 2008)

Jackson would most likely end Hamils career, why do people want to see people that are unevenly matched.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 27, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Jackson would most likely end Hamils career, why do people want to see people that are unevenly matched.


 
Quite a mismatch.  Rampage would destroy him at this point.


----------



## martialtalkfan (May 29, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> Except that Tito is out as far as the UFC goes and Hamill is still under contract.



Good point. Who do you guys think Hamill should face next? They are doing a good job of slowly bringing him up.


----------



## Jai (May 29, 2008)

I think they should feed him to Jackson just so Hamill realizes how far out of Jackson's league he really is at this point. I think actually thought Tito would be a good match at this point. Can't think of anyone right off the top of my head that matches well with him right now.


----------



## Marginal (May 30, 2008)

Koscheck?


----------



## Pacificshore (May 30, 2008)

Machida, Lidell?


----------



## TheArtofDave (Jun 22, 2008)

*I would actually like to see Kosheck in against him. Hell if Forrest loses against Rampage place those two together. Liddel would also be an interesting match up, if the kid wasn't out on his feet as soon as the match started.*


----------



## Brian S (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd like to see Hamill beat Bisping again,lol.


----------

